
Are The Startup Fellas Hellbent On Destroying Education Even Literate? - rubikscube
http://www.theawl.com/2013/09/are-the-startup-fellas-hellbent-on-destroying-education-even-literate
======
beat
Meh. Questioning whether yet another Y Combinator startup can actually change
education in a meaningful way is fair. This article, unfortunately, is a bunch
of conventional wisdom crap.

To pick a nit, the author dismissively handwaved charter schools away as some
sort of capitalist corruption. This is a pet peeve of mine. I was just ranting
about this yesterday... read my critique here:

[http://www.davestagner.com/2013/09/17/charter-schools-and-
di...](http://www.davestagner.com/2013/09/17/charter-schools-and-diversity/)

------
brubaker
Better title: Pretentious blowhard criticizes others.

